# Half-Life 2: Alyx Vance zeigt sich freizügig und mit langen Haaren - Neue Bilder zur Cinematic Mod



## FrankMoers (8. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Half-Life 2: Alyx Vance zeigt sich freizügig und mit langen Haaren - Neue Bilder zur Cinematic Mod * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Half-Life 2: Alyx Vance zeigt sich freizügig und mit langen Haaren - Neue Bilder zur Cinematic Mod


----------



## Zerth (8. April 2012)

Gefällt mir nicht - zu künstlich! 

Der "girl next door" look von Ayx ist gerade deswegen interessant, weil er nicht dem Klischee der Spielebranche entspricht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. April 2012)

Fehlen nur noch die Vampirzähne und fertig wäre die Horrorfigur. Grausam. Zudem wirkt der Kopf zu groß.


----------



## der-jan (8. April 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht - zu künstlich!
> 
> Der "girl next door" look von Ayx ist gerade deswegen interessant, weil er nicht dem Klischee der Spielebranche entspricht.



das sollte nicht wie girl next door aussehen sondern einfach asiatisch wirken damit jede ethnische gruppe sich im spiel vertreten sah 

ich fand schon manche der cinematic mod alyxs deutlich hübscher als das original - aber irgendwie wirkt es traurig, daß der knabe nun echt schon seit jahren da "an seiner virtuellen frau" rumwerkelt... der scheint sich da in was verrannt zu haben


----------



## Phone83 (8. April 2012)

ich finde es zwar gut das der modder dort seine traumfrau einbaut (habe mal das original gesehen welches er versucht zu kopieren)
nur leider scheint er das nicht zu schaffen es sieht schlicht scheiße aus .ja der kopf is zu groß und das gesicht ist nicht ansatzweise so wie es sein sollte.
die mod habe ich selber druf die ist echt nice nur aber ein paar models benutzt die er überarbeitet hat


----------



## Zerth (8. April 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> das sollte nicht wie girl next door aussehen sondern einfach asiatisch wirken damit jede ethnische gruppe sich im spiel vertreten sah


 Ich meine vor allem das Outfit


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. April 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch die Vampirzähne und fertig wäre die Horrorfigur. Grausam. Zudem wirkt der Kopf zu groß.


 Wobei der Kopf wahrscheinlich noch die realistischere Proportion hat. Der Körper ist völlig grotesk, zumindest auf Bild 1. Auf den anderen Bildern wirkt er nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Rabowke (8. April 2012)

Ihr habt einfach keine Ahnung wie echte Frauen aussehen!


----------



## Phone83 (8. April 2012)

er könnte recht haben


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ihr habt einfach keine Ahnung wie echte Frauen aussehen!


 
Da brauche ich nur in den Spiegel zu schauen...



Spoiler



Oh-mein-Gott!  Aber so bringen wir diesen Thread vielleicht auf das richtige Niveau.


----------



## svd (8. April 2012)

Ich finde, "Adriana Lima" kommt der Vollkommenheit recht nahe. Auf jeden Fall eine hohe 90er Wertung.

Trotzdem, ein Bolerjo Jäckchen zu Trailer Trash Outfit? 
Auch wenn es danach klingen mag, hat "Modding" halt doch nicht viel mit "Mode" zu tun...


----------



## der-jan (8. April 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Da brauche ich nur in den Spiegel zu schauen...


 wie? ist hier weibsvolk anwesend? im pcg forum? was kommt als nächstes - mädels die in comicbuchläden rumstöbern..ts ts ts


----------



## Rabowke (8. April 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> wie? ist hier weibsvolk anwesend? im pcg forum? was kommt als nächstes - mädels die in comicbuchläden rumstöbern..ts ts ts


 

Nyx heißt Peter, ist ~45 Jahre und arbeitet als Fernfahrer. Ich hab seine Stimme schonmal im TS hören dürfen, ich dachte mich erwartet ein zartes Pflänzchen ... Pustekuchen!



Frau Lima ist nicht hässlich, aber ich mag dann doch eher Brooklyn Decker bzw. Kate Upton.


----------



## der-jan (8. April 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ich finde, "Adriana Lima" kommt der Vollkommenheit recht nahe. Auf jeden Fall eine hohe 90er Wertung.


 wie jetzt um die geht es? die war doch model als ich student war... die muss jetzt jenseits der 30 sein...
und frauen jenseits der 30...da läßt sogar barney stinson die finger von...


----------



## Rabowke (8. April 2012)

Wusstest du das nicht? Vorbild der Alyx war schon immer Adriana Lima ... was man doch sehr gut an den Lippen erkennen konnte.


----------



## svd (8. April 2012)

Naja, unsere Azubine hält sich auch für schön, verwechselt sie Schönheit schlicht mit Jugend. Kinder halt.

Wenn sie sich jenseits der 4 annähernd mit Monica Bellucci messen kann, nehme ich alles gerne zurück, bin aber bereit, meine gesamten
Ersparnisse dagegen zu wetten.


----------



## der-jan (8. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... was man doch sehr gut an den Lippen erkennen konnte.


 was? solche fotos hatte die auch gemacht?


----------



## Rabowke (8. April 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> was? solche fotos hatte die auch gemacht?


 

Fotos nicht ... eher Berichte aus erster Hand, wenn du verstehst!


----------



## Phone83 (8. April 2012)

hoffe die hat den mund nicht zu voll genommen..oder aber daher sind die lippen gekommen


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. April 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> wie jetzt um die geht es? die war doch model als ich student war... die muss jetzt jenseits der 30 sein...
> und frauen jenseits der 30...da läßt sogar barney stinson die finger von...


 
Ab vierzig, wirds würzig.  

Nein, Spaß beiseite. Auf Bild 1...ich hab mich fast erschrocken. Die sieht von den Proportionen her aus, wie ein Predator.


----------



## Farragut (8. April 2012)

über ihr Gesicht kann man sich streiten, Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden, der eine mag die originale Alyx, der andere dieses Asia-Ding, aber Bild 1...meine Fresse, das sieht einfach nur gräslich aus, nichts passt zusammen, wie kann man nur selber von seiner Arbeit so überzeugt sein, so ein Bild zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. April 2012)

Der neue Alien Returns Mod  Das sieht echt gruselig aus, vor allem auf Bild 1 *ürgs* Gibt es echt Männer, die sich so heutzutage ihre Traumfrau vorstellen? Natürlich kann das jeder, wie er will, ich find' die Frau(en) auf den Bildern aber furchtbar, da schaudert's mich richtig


----------



## Mothman (8. April 2012)

Der Bauch!!! Alter, wenns nicht so eklig wäre, könnte man ja drüber lachen. 

EDIT:
Aber die Haare mag ich. Ich liebe lange schwarze Haare. Noch besser: Zu einem geflochtenen Zopf zusammengebunden.


----------



## der-jan (8. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber die Haare mag ich. Ich liebe lange schwarze Haare. Noch besser: Zu einem geflochtenen Zopf zusammengebunden.


dazu noch große schneidezähne oben und ein sprachfehler mit dem "r" richtig?
deine vorstellung von der perfekten frau ist der chinesische houseboy von mr magoo - du sexist du!


----------



## Mothman (8. April 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> dazu noch große schneidezähne oben und ein sprachfehler mit dem "r" richtig?
> deine vorstellung von der perfekten frau ist der chinesische houseboy von mr magoo - du sexist du!


 

Ich dachte eher an sowas in der Art:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (8. April 2012)

Beim ersten Bild habe ich zuerst gedacht, dass Valve Left4Dead 3 angekündigt hat. Das könnte zumindest ein neuer Lead-Zombie sein.


----------



## hifumi (8. April 2012)

Man sagt ja, Kleider machen Leute. Was leiten wir also über diese Alyx ab, anhand der Art wie sie sich kleidet? Na?


----------



## svd (8. April 2012)

Das ihr Papa die Sachen am Vorabend nicht mehr über den Stuhl hängt.


----------



## DrProof (8. April 2012)

Sollte seine Zeit lieber nutzen und ein wenig ins Studio gehen.. Und nach 6 Monaten kriegt er auch eine Freundin, welche vielleicht minimal an seine Erwartungen ran kommt.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (9. April 2012)

Wenn's so weiter geht, läuft das mit den Half Life Mods länger, als die Duke Nukem Forever Jahre .


----------

